# Urgent Help Needed. In Pakistan Degree Attestation from Saudi Cultural + Embassy



## RasulBux (Jul 19, 2013)

I am living in Isalamabad Pakistan and got an offer from Saudi Arabia. For work visa stamp i need to attest my degree from Saudi Cultural office in Pakistan and Saudi embassy in Pakistan. My degree is already attested from HEC and MOFA Pakistan.
What is the most urgent way to attest as people say that you may need 20 days to attest degree from both Saudi Cultural + embassy.
I am in hurry as the visa slip is expiring very soon.
Please help.


----------



## Rockshifter (Aug 18, 2013)

RasulBux said:


> I am living in Isalamabad Pakistan and got an offer from Saudi Arabia. For work visa stamp i need to attest my degree from Saudi Cultural office in Pakistan and Saudi embassy in Pakistan. My degree is already attested from HEC and MOFA Pakistan.
> What is the most urgent way to attest as people say that you may need 20 days to attest degree from both Saudi Cultural + embassy.
> I am in hurry as the visa slip is expiring very soon.
> Please help.


It takes max 25 days for the KSA+Culture attestation. 20 is possible with extra fee. Please contact GSIX services and consultants for attestation. 0512813011.


----------

